# 2001 Pathfinder "Service Engine Soon" light is on



## jchi (May 18, 2005)

Hi,

I have the "service engine soon" light for about a week. I wonder how long can I wait to find a DIY solution before I give up and take it to the dealership?

Thanks


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

jchi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the "service engine soon" light for about a week. I wonder how long can I wait to find a DIY solution before I give up and take it to the dealership?
> 
> Thanks



First off check your gas cap. I have seen plenty of lights come on for that reason. The code that is thrown for that is usually a gross evap leak code. If that isn't it, you can go to a local parts store like Autozone and they'll sometimes scan your car for free, and then try and sell you the parts you need. You can also go to a Nissan dealership, which I recommend and have them check the code(s). Up to you......


----------



## dgmodel (Mar 19, 2005)

jchi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the "service engine soon" light for about a week. I wonder how long can I wait to find a DIY solution before I give up and take it to the dealership?
> 
> Thanks



how many miles? if its not gascap its its prolly o2 sensor.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

If you don't get the code read you'll just be guessing, could be anything since there are some 70+ specific codes for your vehicle. Go to Autozone if you can and post back here with the codes, do not listen to them on what to fix.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

I've had my light come on 3 or 4 times.
-- cylinder misfire (truck ran very rough)
-- cam timing sensor (truck ran fine)
-- ignition coil (truck shook from engine)

any symptoms?


----------



## jchi (May 18, 2005)

jchi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the "service engine soon" light for about a week. I wonder how long can I wait to find a DIY solution before I give up and take it to the dealership?
> 
> Thanks


The milage is roughly 42,000 km and I think it's 220,000 miles. This happens when I start the engine and then the electrical power was cut off by the computer. Then this light was on since then but it re-started ok. I also read some discussions on the web and try to fuel the truck using other brand name fuel and re-tight the fuel cap but none of them helps so far.

Unfortunately, we don't have autozone in Toronto so that I guess there is no free code downloading here.


----------



## jchi (May 18, 2005)

jchi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the "service engine soon" light for about a week. I wonder how long can I wait to find a DIY solution before I give up and take it to the dealership?
> 
> Thanks


After switching anothere brandname fuel and with the same electrical power cut-off behaviour in starting the engine again, now the problem is gone, The light is off. Ver strtange.


----------

